# Mil Vehicles



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Steve Clark" <sclark@canada.com>* on *Tue, 25 Jul 2000 16:59:13 -0400*
As I was driving to work this afternoon, I noticed not less than three
civilain pattern obviously leased DND vehicles. Not a big deal, they _are_
everywhere, after all. What caught my eye though, was the "extras" that have
been added to these vehicles. On one vehicle, was one of those license
plates, the kind that you can buy with a provincial flag on it, this one in
particular had the startled pony of the EME branch and all it‘s bright
colours adorning the front end of a blue Ford pickup. The next was another
pickup, with a bumper sticker, in the rear window....although I guess it
wouldn‘t then be a bumper sticker...in any case, the sticker was standard
size for a bumper sticker advertising the Canadian Airborne.
Personally, I don‘t think military vehicles, civilian pattern or no, leased
or owned, should have these "extras" on them, in view of the public.
Any one else?
Steve
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gunner <randr1@home.com>* on *Tue, 25 Jul 2000 19:21:08 -0600*
I‘m with you on this one Steve!  Military vehicle, rental vehicle, or
leased vehicle, once the CF "signs" for them, it becomes a symbol of the
CFjust as a soldier‘s conduct uniform or out of uniform is reflective
of the CF.
Steve Clark wrote:
> 
> As I was driving to work this afternoon, I noticed not less than three
> civilain pattern obviously leased DND vehicles. Not a big deal, they _are_
> everywhere, after all. What caught my eye though, was the "extras" that have
> been added to these vehicles. On one vehicle, was one of those license
> plates, the kind that you can buy with a provincial flag on it, this one in
> particular had the startled pony of the EME branch and all it‘s bright
> colours adorning the front end of a blue Ford pickup. The next was another
> pickup, with a bumper sticker, in the rear window....although I guess it
> wouldn‘t then be a bumper sticker...in any case, the sticker was standard
> size for a bumper sticker advertising the Canadian Airborne.
> 
> Personally, I don‘t think military vehicles, civilian pattern or no, leased
> or owned, should have these "extras" on them, in view of the public.
> 
> Any one else?
> 
> Steve
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Tue, 25 Jul 2000 18:50:17 -0700*
I wouldn‘t get too excited about a Regimental crest on a license plate, on a
civilian pattern vehicle, but other than that, I‘m with you guys
----- Original Message -----
From: "Gunner" 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, July 25, 2000 6:21 PM
Subject: Re: Mil Vehicles
> I‘m with you on this one Steve!  Military vehicle, rental vehicle, or
> leased vehicle, once the CF "signs" for them, it becomes a symbol of the
> CFjust as a soldier‘s conduct uniform or out of uniform is reflective
> of the CF.
>
> Steve Clark wrote:
> >
> > As I was driving to work this afternoon, I noticed not less than three
> > civilain pattern obviously leased DND vehicles. Not a big deal, they
_are_
> > everywhere, after all. What caught my eye though, was the "extras" that
have
> > been added to these vehicles. On one vehicle, was one of those license
> > plates, the kind that you can buy with a provincial flag on it, this one
in
> > particular had the startled pony of the EME branch and all it‘s bright
> > colours adorning the front end of a blue Ford pickup. The next was
another
> > pickup, with a bumper sticker, in the rear window....although I guess it
> > wouldn‘t then be a bumper sticker...in any case, the sticker was
standard
> > size for a bumper sticker advertising the Canadian Airborne.
> >
> > Personally, I don‘t think military vehicles, civilian pattern or no,
leased
> > or owned, should have these "extras" on them, in view of the public.
> >
> > Any one else?
> >
> > Steve
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Barton Downey <bdowney@CYBERBEACH.NET>* on *Tue, 25 Jul 2000 22:52:50 -0400*
The one question I would have with a Regimental crest in this case only , is
that at the present, rightly or wrongly,  the Airborne and all its relevant
symbols carry political baggage with it and as such be unacceptable on a CF
vehicle?
                                            Barton
The MacFarlanes‘ wrote:
> I wouldn‘t get too excited about a Regimental crest on a license plate, on a
> civilian pattern vehicle, but other than that, I‘m with you guys
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Gunner" 
> To: 
> Sent: Tuesday, July 25, 2000 6:21 PM
> Subject: Re: Mil Vehicles
>
> > I‘m with you on this one Steve!  Military vehicle, rental vehicle, or
> > leased vehicle, once the CF "signs" for them, it becomes a symbol of the
> > CFjust as a soldier‘s conduct uniform or out of uniform is reflective
> > of the CF.
> >
> > Steve Clark wrote:
> > >
> > > As I was driving to work this afternoon, I noticed not less than three
> > > civilain pattern obviously leased DND vehicles. Not a big deal, they
> _are_
> > > everywhere, after all. What caught my eye though, was the "extras" that
> have
> > > been added to these vehicles. On one vehicle, was one of those license
> > > plates, the kind that you can buy with a provincial flag on it, this one
> in
> > > particular had the startled pony of the EME branch and all it‘s bright
> > > colours adorning the front end of a blue Ford pickup. The next was
> another
> > > pickup, with a bumper sticker, in the rear window....although I guess it
> > > wouldn‘t then be a bumper sticker...in any case, the sticker was
> standard
> > > size for a bumper sticker advertising the Canadian Airborne.
> > >
> > > Personally, I don‘t think military vehicles, civilian pattern or no,
> leased
> > > or owned, should have these "extras" on them, in view of the public.
> > >
> > > Any one else?
> > >
> > > Steve
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Tue, 25 Jul 2000 20:01:14 -0700*
Right. The writer said that one vehicle had the REME crest, the other had an
airborne bumper sticker. Personally, I would OK the crest, but KO the bumper
sticker, airborne or not.
----- Original Message -----
From: "Barton Downey" 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, July 25, 2000 7:52 PM
Subject: Re: Mil Vehicles
>
> The one question I would have with a Regimental crest in this case only ,
is
> that at the present, rightly or wrongly,  the Airborne and all its
relevant
> symbols carry political baggage with it and as such be unacceptable on a
CF
> vehicle?
>                                             Barton
>
> The MacFarlanes‘ wrote:
>
> > I wouldn‘t get too excited about a Regimental crest on a license plate,
on a
> > civilian pattern vehicle, but other than that, I‘m with you guys
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "Gunner" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Tuesday, July 25, 2000 6:21 PM
> > Subject: Re: Mil Vehicles
> >
> > > I‘m with you on this one Steve!  Military vehicle, rental vehicle, or
> > > leased vehicle, once the CF "signs" for them, it becomes a symbol of
the
> > > CFjust as a soldier‘s conduct uniform or out of uniform is reflective
> > > of the CF.
> > >
> > > Steve Clark wrote:
> > > >
> > > > As I was driving to work this afternoon, I noticed not less than
three
> > > > civilain pattern obviously leased DND vehicles. Not a big deal,
they
> > _are_
> > > > everywhere, after all. What caught my eye though, was the "extras"
that
> > have
> > > > been added to these vehicles. On one vehicle, was one of those
license
> > > > plates, the kind that you can buy with a provincial flag on it, this
one
> > in
> > > > particular had the startled pony of the EME branch and all it‘s
bright
> > > > colours adorning the front end of a blue Ford pickup. The next was
> > another
> > > > pickup, with a bumper sticker, in the rear window....although I
guess it
> > > > wouldn‘t then be a bumper sticker...in any case, the sticker was
> > standard
> > > > size for a bumper sticker advertising the Canadian Airborne.
> > > >
> > > > Personally, I don‘t think military vehicles, civilian pattern or no,
> > leased
> > > > or owned, should have these "extras" on them, in view of the public.
> > > >
> > > > Any one else?
> > > >
> > > > Steve
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > >
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gunner <randr1@home.com>* on *Tue, 25 Jul 2000 22:08:44 -0600*
Airborne does not exist in Canada, therefore, it should not be on the
vehicle.
Barton Downey wrote:
> 
> The one question I would have with a Regimental crest in this case only , is
> that at the present, rightly or wrongly,  the Airborne and all its relevant
> symbols carry political baggage with it and as such be unacceptable on a CF
> vehicle?
>                                             Barton
> 
> The MacFarlanes‘ wrote:
> 
> > I wouldn‘t get too excited about a Regimental crest on a license plate, on a
> > civilian pattern vehicle, but other than that, I‘m with you guys
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "Gunner" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Tuesday, July 25, 2000 6:21 PM
> > Subject: Re: Mil Vehicles
> >
> > > I‘m with you on this one Steve!  Military vehicle, rental vehicle, or
> > > leased vehicle, once the CF "signs" for them, it becomes a symbol of the
> > > CFjust as a soldier‘s conduct uniform or out of uniform is reflective
> > > of the CF.
> > >
> > > Steve Clark wrote:
> > > >
> > > > As I was driving to work this afternoon, I noticed not less than three
> > > > civilain pattern obviously leased DND vehicles. Not a big deal, they
> > _are_
> > > > everywhere, after all. What caught my eye though, was the "extras" that
> > have
> > > > been added to these vehicles. On one vehicle, was one of those license
> > > > plates, the kind that you can buy with a provincial flag on it, this one
> > in
> > > > particular had the startled pony of the EME branch and all it‘s bright
> > > > colours adorning the front end of a blue Ford pickup. The next was
> > another
> > > > pickup, with a bumper sticker, in the rear window....although I guess it
> > > > wouldn‘t then be a bumper sticker...in any case, the sticker was
> > standard
> > > > size for a bumper sticker advertising the Canadian Airborne.
> > > >
> > > > Personally, I don‘t think military vehicles, civilian pattern or no,
> > leased
> > > > or owned, should have these "extras" on them, in view of the public.
> > > >
> > > > Any one else?
> > > >
> > > > Steve
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > >
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *ninercharlie@home.com* on *Tue, 25 Jul 2000 21:35:57  0000*
While we‘re removing the "extras" from all our vehicles lets just paint
over all the "non standard" vehicle markings, you know, the vehicle
names, squadron/regt‘l identifiers etc., etc. Those of you who have
served in an armoured regiment will know exactly what I‘m talking about,
I sure do hope the public isn‘t shocked or offended by an AFV named
Savage, Beast or Conqueror... 
I understand there is a Sgt/Major who flies a small black flag with a
"whitebone" from the antennae of whatever vehicle he happens to be
mounted in - shame on him for displaying an "extra" for the past 25
years

Oh yeah, maybe the Air Force should discontinue the practice of painting
bombs on the side of CF 18‘s to indicate a successful missions over
Yugoslavia, God forbid someone on the ground was killed, that wouldn‘t
be politically correct now, would it? 
The Navy should also nix any connection they have with Tim Hortons
before someone allows a Tim‘s logo to be placed on the side of ship.
I‘ve seen the "golden arches" in a prominent location in our squadron
kitchen in Cyprus, a McDonalds flag flying over 116 ATU in Ismailia and
a Texaco flag proudly flying from the mast of the West coast tanker
during refueling operations at sea... And a Tim Hortons sign placed
where the local public and every visiting dignitary can see it during a
visit to the see the troops in Petawawa, ooops I meant to say Bosnia!
I have absolutely no heartburn with the EME stallion on a license plate
nor do I have any difficulty with the dreaded Airborne sticker - seems
to me the former CAR is as much a part of our present day Army culture
as an American owned coffee shop a fast food restaurant and a
multinational oil company! 
Quick, someone tell the Strathcona‘s to remove the ATCO logo from their
horse trailer and the RCMP to remove the Alcan Aluminum sign from the
Patrol Vessel NADON St Roch II 
Lighten up Francis!
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Rhett <lawson@cclacbrome.qc.ca>* on *Wed, 26 Jul 2000 08:55:37 -0400*
Hello Steve
You are absolutely right, a military vehicle should have no identification on it
other than tac signs.
Rhett
Steve Clark wrote:
> As I was driving to work this afternoon, I noticed not less than three
> civilain pattern obviously leased DND vehicles. Not a big deal, they _are_
> everywhere, after all. What caught my eye though, was the "extras" that have
> been added to these vehicles. On one vehicle, was one of those license
> plates, the kind that you can buy with a provincial flag on it, this one in
> particular had the startled pony of the EME branch and all it‘s bright
> colours adorning the front end of a blue Ford pickup. The next was another
> pickup, with a bumper sticker, in the rear window....although I guess it
> wouldn‘t then be a bumper sticker...in any case, the sticker was standard
> size for a bumper sticker advertising the Canadian Airborne.
>
> Personally, I don‘t think military vehicles, civilian pattern or no, leased
> or owned, should have these "extras" on them, in view of the public.
>
> Any one else?
>
> Steve
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"William J <andy> Anderson" <aanderson@sk.sympatico.ca>* on *Wed, 26 Jul 2000 07:21:03 -0700*
on 25/7/00 21:08, my good friend Gunner at randr1@home.com wrote:
> Airborne does not exist in Canada, therefore, it should not be on the
> vehicle.
You‘ll have to convince all of ol‘ jumpers Gunner. hehehe
arte et marte
andy sends:
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Robert Childs" <adanac1@home.com>* on *Wed, 26 Jul 2000 14:54:28 -0400*
  Wake up and smell the roses No Airborne in Canada. There is a  Jump
Company in RCR the PPCLI and the R22R They may call it a Jump Compnay but
its still airborne .
> > Airborne does not exist in Canada, therefore, it should not be on the
> > vehicle.
>
> You‘ll have to convince all of ol‘ jumpers Gunner. hehehe
>
> arte et marte
>
> andy sends:
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gunner <randr1@home.com>* on *Wed, 26 Jul 2000 13:28:52 -0600*
Robert, the three jump companies are not "airborne" they are simply
light infantry with a "jump" qualification that enables them to be
aerial delivered.  I‘ve talked to people who served in both and the
consensus was "It‘s not the airborne".  I fully support their comments. 
Getting back to the original post, there is no place for an airborne
bumber sticker on a military vehicle.  If you want to put it on your own
vehicle...go ahead.
Robert Childs wrote:
> 
>   Wake up and smell the roses No Airborne in Canada. There is a  Jump
> Company in RCR the PPCLI and the R22R They may call it a Jump Compnay but
> its still airborne .
> 
> > > Airborne does not exist in Canada, therefore, it should not be on the
> > > vehicle.
> >
> > You‘ll have to convince all of ol‘ jumpers Gunner. hehehe
> >
> > arte et marte
> >
> > andy sends:
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Wed, 26 Jul 2000 16:35:28 -0700*
The fact is that the Airborne Regiment is just a memory now.  To have a
crest on a DND vehicle is improper.  I can understand approved unit
identifiers, but personal decorations is going too far..  That would be like
adding things to youir uniform, according to personal taste.
I am happy every time I see an airborne  sticker on a persons car, because
that is a show of pride, to put it on a DND vehicle is an act of defiance.
There is no place for that within the Military, leave to places like this
where it belongs.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Thu, 27 Jul 2000 12:18:57 -0600*
Well said Dave. I agree 100
dave wrote:
> 
> The fact is that the Airborne Regiment is just a memory now.  To have a
> crest on a DND vehicle is improper.  I can understand approved unit
> identifiers, but personal decorations is going too far..  That would be like
> adding things to youir uniform, according to personal taste.
> I am happy every time I see an airborne  sticker on a persons car, because
> that is a show of pride, to put it on a DND vehicle is an act of defiance.
> There is no place for that within the Military, leave to places like this
> where it belongs.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"William J <andy> Anderson" <aanderson@sk.sympatico.ca>* on *Thu, 27 Jul 2000 16:06:32 -0700*
on 26/7/00 12:28, my good friend Gunner at randr1@home.com wrote:
> Robert, the three jump companies are not "airborne" they are simply
> light infantry with a "jump" qualification that enables them to be
> aerial delivered.
Is the word ‘Airborne‘ that scares you so much Gunner? Were I you, I
wouldn‘t wander into those soldier‘s lines and tell them that they are not
Airborne.
That fat lil bald guy in Ottawa would like to think that there is no
Airborne in the Army but don‘t fall into that trap along with him.
Ordinarily your posts are not all that bad... but lay off of the crap about
prima donas and tough soldiers! You wanna spout off about jealousy and not
being able to cut it, that would be fine by me. Please don‘t stand on the
sidelines and judge soldiers unless you‘ve been there. I don‘t mean in the
same brigade either. I mean in the unit, training eating sleeping and doing
it all. Until then you are just another malconent straighleg that really
doesn‘t get it, you listen to rumours and can count yourself among the
mongers.
Now lets get on to something that we can agree on.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gunner <randr1@home.com>* on *Thu, 27 Jul 2000 19:59:10 -0600*
We‘ve argued the airborne question before....no use doing it
again.......and no the word "Airborne" doesn‘t scare me.  A very good
friend of mine VanDoo WO, multi year Airborne was quite adament that
para company soldiers are not Airborne.  Out of repect to you and
rehashing old arguements I‘ll leave it at that.
Cheers!
"William J Anderson" wrote:
> 
> on 26/7/00 12:28, my good friend Gunner at randr1@home.com wrote:
> 
> > Robert, the three jump companies are not "airborne" they are simply
> > light infantry with a "jump" qualification that enables them to be
> > aerial delivered.
> 
> Is the word ‘Airborne‘ that scares you so much Gunner? Were I you, I
> wouldn‘t wander into those soldier‘s lines and tell them that they are not
> Airborne.
> 
> That fat lil bald guy in Ottawa would like to think that there is no
> Airborne in the Army but don‘t fall into that trap along with him.
> Ordinarily your posts are not all that bad... but lay off of the crap about
> prima donas and tough soldiers! You wanna spout off about jealousy and not
> being able to cut it, that would be fine by me. Please don‘t stand on the
> sidelines and judge soldiers unless you‘ve been there. I don‘t mean in the
> same brigade either. I mean in the unit, training eating sleeping and doing
> it all. Until then you are just another malconent straighleg that really
> doesn‘t get it, you listen to rumours and can count yourself among the
> mongers.
> 
> Now lets get on to something that we can agree on.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

